# SuperNova2 Chuck,



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Recently entered the 'world' of wood turning with a NOVA DVR and SuperNova2 chuck and I have several random questions I'd like to field:

1) Can anyone share with me their insights into 'best practices' relative to mounting their stock in chucks?

2) I have the standard 50mm jaws…at what size 'stock' is it prudent to switch to the next size jaws?

3) Relative to the jaws again, while the NOVA chucks will receive any of their respective jaws, is there any advantage to having a Titan chuck for the larger jaws as opposed to utilizing the SuperNova2? Perhaps grip strenght, etc.

and finally…

4) I've purchased a set of the 'Easy Woodworking' tools and really enjoy them. They were my choice of tool in so much as I didn't want to worry/concern myself with learning how to sharpen traditional turning tools. What, if any, 'best practices' can the experienced turners share with me regarding these tools?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated…THANKS.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not own a SN2 chuck but think it is a great chuck for the price. SN2 so popular with turners will find them used on many larger lathes than yours. Not sure would gain big advantage buying a Titan. Can always buy larger set of jaws for your chuck if want too.

Those 50mm jaws and screw center will serve you well for almost anything you want to turn. Learning when you want to turn a tenon, dovetail, or use screw center will come with experience with your SN2. Also using tailstock support while mounting blanks in chuck or turning. Some folks swear by mounting blank in chuck before mounting chuck and blanks on lathe. I do it both ways, not sure one way better than the other.

I own two Oneway chucks because do not like swapping out jaws. Been using one with #2 jaws and screw center for more than ten or more years. Back when bought it did not charge extra for threaded insert. Bought just chuck body, set of spigot jaws(pin jaws on your chuck) and threaded insert, to hold small work.

Kreegan posted this Mike peace You-tube video here might want to have a look.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What Bill says, also, Nova Titan jaws will not fit other Nova chucks, and vice-versa.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Not sure I phrased my original message clearly…I meant to reference the Titan chuck with the 'PowerGrip' jaw set. If you check the link below, you'll see that these jaws fit both chucks.

Thanks for the suggestions…

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chuck_Accessories/PowerGrip.htm


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

EWTs and other similar carbide tools are much simpler to use than traditional tools. But if you want to learn all you can about them from a formal source, consider the book Turning Wood with Carbide Tools. It's not bad for us beginners.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Other vendors sell do sell all Nova jaw sets but do not normally carry the Titan chuck. Most folks content will smaller diameter and lighter chucks today. If want a big and heavy duty chuck look at Vicmarc VM150.

Turner's shop the sales right now can find SN2 selling for $159.99 and can buy just the body for $154.99 every day. That extra body plus jaw set you need makes life easier.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-nova-supernova

I remember when Teknatool Nova Titan first came out now there is a Titan II who knew. Only vendor know of carrying Titan chucks today besides amazon.com is Lee Valley.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=52389&cat=1,330,69091,58948

Lee Valley only vendor know that still carries Axminster line of chucks outside UK.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=69092&cat=1,330,69091,69183&ap=1

Nice read by Lyn:
http://www.morewoodturningmagazine.com/articles/novachuck.pdf

Here is a funny link: Titan compact scroll chuck & jaw sets

http://www.thesandingglove.com/TITAN-Compact-Scroll-Chuck.asp


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

The Oneway Stronghold is a great chuck, but then I am a Canadian. The Titan isn't their best chuck. Go for the max. As for jaws, buy them all. You'll enjoy the freedom it gives you.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

ScrubPlane: I stand corrected, as the PowerGrip jaws for the TITAN II chuck will attach to all Nova chucks. I didn't explain that the "original" Titan jaws would not fit, as it is no longer in production.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Like any tool, proper chuck use may not be intuitively obvious to the casual observer. You may want to read the manual that came with the chuck and then go to the Teknatool website and download the instruction manual for the accessory jaws and read that. And then "rinse and repeat". The manufacturer provides a lot of specific guidance that a new user should carefully follow until they have enough experience to know when they can deviate. I have a G3, SN2 and Titan. Like 'em all. Threw a few bowls early on by not working at understanding the manuals.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the new model Titan as well as the G3. The Titan can easily use all Nova series jaws (but this was not true of the original titans. I got mine from a third party vendor on Amazon for $145 back in October of 2012 and it really has been a great chuck. I have roughed out over 30 green bowls since then. However, it is heavy and may not be suited for smaller lathes. The G3 was great for all of the bowls I did on my mini lathe (up to 8 1/2"), but the Power grip jaws on the Titan really give you the security to grip the big stuff (most of the bowls I have done recently are over 12 inches.) There weren't many reviews on the Titan when I got mine, but at its price point, its a great chuck.

I bought a cheap square scraper and reground it to have a profile to match my PowerGrip jaws for turning the tenon. Then, I made a template of my the diameter of the interior and exterior grip of the jaws from a scrap of hardboard. Both of these took around 30 minutes to do combined and make setting up the tenon simple and quick.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

To *mpax356*: My problem with the instructions and the video was they didn't give many specifics. Through trial and error, however, I was able to mostly figure out the 'best' way to do so.

To *justinsdemoss*: Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.

All…thanks to all.


----------

